# Bilder aufhellen mit "adobe photoshop cs3 "



## blizzard3mb (3. Januar 2008)

Hallo , 

Ich habe ein bild was ich gerne mit adobe photoshop cs3  aufhellen möchte wie geht das

danke im voraus


----------



## Ex1tus (3. Januar 2008)

Da gibt es einige Möglichkeiten....probier es doch z.B. mal mit Bild -> Anpassungen -> Tonwertkorrektur.

Wenn das nicht die gewünschten Ergebnisse liefert, poste doch mal das Bild welches du aufhellen möchtest.


----------

